
99 percent of microbes in your body are completely unknown to science - credo
http://newatlas.com/99-percent-microbiome-unknown/51037/
======
DrScump
From the abstract: "Analyzing cumulative sequence data from 1,351 blood
samples collected from 188 patients enabled us to assemble _7,190_ contiguous
regions (contigs) larger than 1 kbp, of which _3,761_ are novel with little or
no sequence homology in any existing databases. "

I don't understand where the "99%" figure in the article comes from.

